# Picked up a fuji t20 on clearance



## bribrius (Dec 4, 2018)

What can i expect?


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 4, 2018)

A XT20? Great little camera if you have average to small hands. Fujifilm glass is excellent.  Make sure you update the firmware on the camera. Fujifilm does a wonderful job at updating their cameras.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 4, 2018)

I traded my X-T20 in for the X-T3, the X-T20 is one hell of a great camera and will give you fantastic IQ in your shots.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 4, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> I traded my X-T20 in for the X-T3, the X-T20 is one hell of a great camera and will give you fantastic IQ in your shots.


I am hoping it is fun. I want something fun..


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 4, 2018)

bribrius said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > I traded my X-T20 in for the X-T3, the X-T20 is one hell of a great camera and will give you fantastic IQ in your shots.
> ...



Once you really get in to the X-T20, you will love it as I use to use the XF 35mm and tried the XF 90mm on it and it was great.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 4, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Fujidave said:
> ...


kit lenses okay or junk?


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 4, 2018)

bribrius said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



The kit lens XF 18-55mm is the best kit lens on the market, it`s a shame they call it the kit lens as it`s a cracker of a lens.


----------



## cgw (Dec 4, 2018)

The 23/2, 35/2, and 50/2 "Fujicrons" also deliver huge value and seem made for the XT-20.

This camera can be set-up to suit anyone. Make a point of reading reviews/blogs that discuss how the XT-20 can be customized for your needs and convenience.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm a Fuji convert too. I'm very happy with my XT-2.

Joe


----------



## bribrius (Dec 5, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> I'm a Fuji convert too. I'm very happy with my XT-2.
> 
> Joe


Any other thoughts on lenses? Had some good ideas above but they $$ would have to wait a bit, i was looking at some of the lesser $ off brands but maybe i better off just waiting for fuji glass?


----------



## cgw (Dec 5, 2018)

bribrius said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > I traded my X-T20 in for the X-T3, the X-T20 is one hell of a great camera and will give you fantastic IQ in your shots.
> ...



X-T20: A Lot Of Love In A Small Package


----------



## bribrius (Dec 5, 2018)

cgw said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Fujidave said:
> ...


I need to save that..  Good helps on setup too. Thank you


----------



## Rahb (Dec 31, 2018)

Fuji glass is amazing imo.  I personally haven’t put an off rand on any of my Fuji models. As said earlier, even the “kit lens” is pretty remarkable.

I currently have the X-E3, but I still have my X-E2.  Went with those models because I like that they are a little smaller for every day use, but still perform for my needs. 

Welcome to the Fuji X line. 

I’d only trade mine for a Leica I’ve always dreamed of.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice little camera!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 1, 2019)

The XF35 1.4 is a really stellar piece of glass. It is not the fastest AF but very doable.  The micro contrast, bokeh, and line draw are superb. I also love the 18-55 for its excellent image quality and OIS in low light situations.


----------

